# Type of mahogany?



## Nate Bos (Nov 4, 2013)

I bought a big hunk of this wood a while ago to make a fruit bowl. It was originally one of 4 legs on a desk, about 16`` wide. The guy told me it was smokewood but so far I haven`t found any wood by that name. Is that just a funny name for something else? The grain looks like some type of mahogany.

Thanks!
Nate

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## NYWoodturner (Nov 7, 2013)

Nate - I see why you think Mahogany, and you may be right, but I have to lean towards one of the many Acacias. Mahogany typically does not have that color variation in the grain. The pores are similar though. Someone with more knowledge on the matter will stop by... I'll wait with you and we will both learn.
Scott

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks Scott, I should also mention that he said it came from around East Asia.


----------



## Molokai (Nov 9, 2013)

Smokewood! thats what we use for smoking the meat. :)
If its from Asia, i will be difficult to tell what it is.


----------



## phinds (Nov 10, 2013)

it looks like smoketree to me. Check it out on my site.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 10, 2013)

I have no clue as to what it is, but it is a beautiful turning.


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 11, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys, I will get some clearer end grain shots, I don't think it is smoke tree because it is much more porous and open grained than the pics on the Hobbit House site.


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 14, 2013)

Here are updated pictures the first and third image are end grain, the other two are side grain. As you can see the sapwood is a white-ish colour.

It really looks like some kind of mahogany to me but I don't know...
Thanks


----------



## jmurray (Nov 14, 2013)

Don't know what it is, but I like what you've done with it:good3:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## indonesianwood (Nov 14, 2013)

look like acacia to me but not sure.
what i think closer to this one is.
acacia pornis.
thanks

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nate Bos (Nov 15, 2013)

Now that I look at images of it on the internet I am sure you are right! Thanks everyone, it is acacia!
Nate


----------

